# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى دواوين الشعراء >  >  ديوان كريم العراقي

## زمان

(الشاعر كريم العراقي)


ولد الشاعر الكبير كريم العراقي في منطقة الشاكرية في بغداد..

دبلوم علم نفس ومسيقى الاطفال من معهد المعلمين في بغداد...

عمل مدرس في مدارس بغداد عدة سنوات.

عمل مشرفا متخصصا في كتابة الاْوبريت المدرسي..

بداء الكتابة والنشر منذ كان طالبا في الدرسة الابتدائية..

وعمل محررا  فنيا لعدة سنوات في مجلة (فنون)العراقية

غادر العراق الى تونس مطلع التسعينات بموجب دعوة عمل في مدينة (سوسة)

بعد عدة سنوات غادر تونس متنقلا بين عدة دول عربية الى ان حط بة الرحال في 

الامارات العربية المتحدة

----------


## زمان

يا قضاة الحب



أتطلبين مني دليلا على حبك؟
- أليس من حقي؟
- اقتربي والمسي يدي فكأنك تلمسين موقد الجمر
- قد تكون أعرض الحمى
- أتهزأي؟ إنها حمى من نوع مخلتف عنادك سببها وحنانك دوائها
- ياله من غزل معسول لا يحرك في ساكنا
- وهذه مشكلتي فأنا العاصفة وانت السكون ولأن قدري هوى بي عند شرفتك فلابد
أن أحطم ركام جليدك..عشقتك ياضدي
- كيف تعشقني كل هذا العشق وكل شيء فيك لا يشبهني؟
- لا جواب لدي سوى أنني أزداد اصرارا لدرجة أنني فكرت أن أختطفك
- هذه مشاعر المراهقة
- بل علامات الحب الساخن لأنني أمقت الحب العاقل حب الحسابات.. الذي يبدأ بصنف
الدم ومطابقة الأبراج وقوائم العطور والمأكولات والهوايات ومساحات المنازل
- إنك تغرد خارج السرب
- أي سرب هذا الذي بلد أحاسيسنا القروية ونحر رومانسيتنا وتبخر من بيوتنا
وشوارعنا ليطير إلى شركات الإنتاج ويسكن في حدود الأغاني والمسلسلات والأفلام؟
فالسرب الكبير يغني أغاني الحب الملتهب لكنه يمارس الفتور والضمور والروتين حتى
وهو يغازل - بل - يناحر - عيني من تسمى حبيبته فمبروك عليك هذا السرب..
لكنني سأظل عاشقا مشاكسا متمردا قرويا..

ياهلا بهالطول ياميه هلا
ياقضاة الحب احنا بمشكله
قلت احبك
قال لي وين الدليل
قلت رعشة ايدي والجسم النحيل
قال لا تخدعني بالغزل الجميل
قلت للدكتور نمشي ونسأله
ياهلا وياهلا ياهلا وميه هلا
قلت من اهلك اخطفك واسجنك
قالي شو حب التملك معدنك
قلت لو مثلي الغرام مجننك؟
قالي اعقل
اليحب شيعقله؟
ياهلا وياهلا ياهلا وميه هلا
قلت عندي احسن محامي بالبلد
قالي تخسر
قلت من جد وجد
قالي برجي الحوت
انا برجي الاسد
وبرجك وبرجي يكون عائلة
قال ماتحمل قسوتي ولا دلالي
قال يافلاح انا بستاني عالي
قلت ايدي إطول أطول سنبله
ياهلا وياهلا بهالطول ياميه هلا
بيدك الحل يا أساس المشكلة

----------


## زمان

(تحياتي)


تحياتي لك ... وين انت موجود
ومشاعر يا حبيبي مالها حدود 
تحياتي وسلامي 
يا أول غرامي 
تجي وتروح أسامي 
واسمك فوق الورود ... تحياتي 
تحياتي يا غالي ... يا منوّر الليالي 
عليك انشغل بالي 
وأريدك يا وفي تعود 
تحياتي يا عمري 
ش أقولك وانت تدري 
أنا المفضوح سري 
متى ما يعزف العود ... تحياتي

----------


## زمان

طبعا طبعا أغار 



طبعا طبعا أغار ... أنا شرقي وغيّار 
إعذرني .. سامحني .. إرحم دمي الحار 
***
يا ملك الأحباب 
صوتي بصوتك ذاب 
***
صالحني .. صافحني .. ليلك عندي نهار 
طبعا طبعا أغار ... أنا شرقي وغيّار 
إعذرني .. سامحني .. إرحم دمي الحار 
***

أسهرلك وارعاك 
روحي وعمري فداك 
***
يا وحيدي .. تنهيدي .. وصل لسابع جار 
طبعا طبعا أغار ... أنا شرقي وغيّار 
***
يا أمير الوجدان 
ما لي عليك سلطان 
***
سهرني .. حيّرني .. غيرك ما أختار 
طبعا طبعا أغار ... أنا شرقي وغيّار 
إعذرني .. سامحني .. إرحم دمي الحار

----------


## زمان

(ولا مثل صبري)


ولا مثل صبري صبر في محنته إنسان 
ولا مثلي ناح وبكى في محبسه الكروان 
منك إليك أشتكي يا ساكن الوجدان 
العمر يجري وأنا أجري وراء الحرمان 
ولما نقابل بعض ما يكون عندي لسان 
أنسى العذاب والأسى وأقول بالأحضان 
وانت اللي يغلط وأنا اللي يطلب الغفران 
أملى جرارك عسل تملى جراري أحزان 
حرام تدوس الورد وتكسّر الأغصان 
إنت وضميرك بقت .. مالي عليك سلطان

----------


## زمان

(محتاجك)


أشيلك بالعيون ادموع 
وأضمّك بين عشر اضلوع 
***
محتاجك حبيبي .. محتاجك سبع أيام بالاسبوع 
السبت والناس مشغولة .. أنا مشغول بعيونك 
الأحد ... واحدن مثلي صفى خلّك ومجنونك 
والأثنين .. أحلى اثنين يحسدوني ويحسدونك 
الثلاثاء ما يجي ثالث .. ثالث ما يجي ممنوع 
***
أشيلك بالعيون ادموع 
وأضمّك بين عشر اضلوع
***
محتاجك حبيبي .. محتاجك سبع أيام بالاسبوع 
ويجينا الأربعاء واحنا .. الأدين الاربعة بعالم 
البشر منهو بدون الحب ان كانت حوا لو آدم 
الخميس وخمسة وخميسة علينا عيونها العالم 
والجمعة جمعنا الحب والحب فوق كل ممنوع 
محتاجك حبيبي .. محتاجك سبع أيام بالاسبوع

----------


## زمان

(حاير يا صديقي )

حاير يا صديقي ... وحيرتك نار 
وعليك تجمعت صدمات الأقدار 
أنا بكل خطوة وياك ... أعينك على دنياك
ذوق المر صديقي .. بس لا تنهار 
ليش تضيع همك واحنا أحرار
كفاية الهم صديقي .. ارحم حياتك 
ربي يعوضك عن كل شي فاتك 
صاير شهور ما سامع نكاتك 
تعال .. تعال وصدري بيتك.. . واسعة الدار 
تعال أصنعلك من همومك أزهار

----------


## زمان

(تتلاقا الوجوه)



تتلاقا الوجوه تتلاقا الوجوه
من لعب عالحبلين حتما يعرفوه
تفضحه عيونه والله .. وينخطف لونه والله
حطم قلوب اثنين يا ناس أحكموه
***
وبشخصك مأمنين يالبعت أسرار
خليتنا بعيدين كل واحد بدار
صاحب حسبناك .. بانت نواياك
ذيب بثياب إنسان يا ناس أحذروه
***
جيت وشعلت النار بيني وبينه 
لوّعت قلبي ليش سهرت عينه 
ما أقسى قلبك ما خفت ربك
ومن دمعت المظلوم ويل وألف آه
تتلاقا الوجوه تتلاقا الوجوه
من لعب عالحبلين حتما يعرفوه

----------


## زمان

(يا روحي ذوبي ذوبي)


يا روحي ذوبي ذوبي
كل همي من محبوبي
غربه وسهر خلاني
تاهت علي دروبي
***

آنا اللي على نياتي
واتعامل بكل طيبه
قلبي طفل خاف الله
تتفنن بتعذيبه
لاتصير مثل الدنيا
مصلحه وشك وغيبه
امشي عدل وياها
تمشي معي مقلوبي
***

تجربه ومنها تأذيت
ياروحي احاول انسى
كل ما اصبر هالروح
تقلي اريده هسى
بلبل يغرد مجروح
والغير يسمع وينسى
ماعندي غير الموال
والصبر على المكتوبي
***

ياروحي ذوبي ذوبي
كل همي من محبوبي
غربه وسهر خلاني
تاهت علي دروبي

----------


## زمان

(لا تحرموني منه)


لا تحرموني منه بالغصب و الإكراه
لا تبعدوني عنه هذا أكبر ظلم والله
هو اللي رجع لي ضحكتي 
آني حر هذا قراري
والقرار هو قراري
أسمعوا رفضي وصرختي
لا تغصبوني .. لا تمنعوني
هو وجداني .. ونصفي الثاني
يا وحيدي يا حبيبي صابرين والأمر لله
لو حبستوني بغرفتي .. لو حبستوه بغرفته
آني يمكم جسد باقي .. روحي يمه ضو شمعته
أبد ما يهمك حبيبي .. آني إلك مهما يكون
والسهر والتعب كله لخاطر عيونك يهون
أنا أشلون أتخلى عنه .. و أنا أتنفس بامتداده
قلقي خوفي عليه .. يا عمري طمني على حاله
المهم أنت حبيبي شلونك بهاي الظروف
والله يوم اللي ما أشوفك كل شي ما أقدر أشوف

----------


## زمان

(أحبك جدا)


أحبك جدا أحبك وأشيلك في عيوني 
تؤمر تحت أمرك .. بحبك يحسدوني 
***
أحبك ليش يا عمري 
سؤال يذوب في صدري 
صرت دمي الذي يجري 
***
يا ويلي .. ويلي منك .. أحبك 
أريد أعرف حبيبي لو مثلي تعاني 
أنا ناطر جوابك ... حيّرني زماني 
بادلني المشاعر 
لا تخليني حاير 
***
تعال إعلن أمامي ناديني أحبك 
أحبك جدا أحبك 
أحبك في سكوتك .. أحبك في كلامك 
أحبك في دلالك وأحبك في خصامك 
روّيني بحنانك .. يا سلطان زمانك 
***
أنا أعرف مكانك لأجيلك وأقولك : 
أحبك .. أحبك جدا أحبك
وأشيلك في عيوني 
تؤمر تحت أمرك 
بحبك يحسدوني
أحبك ليش يا عمري 
سؤال يذوب في صدري 
صرت دمي الذي يجري 
يا ويلي .. ويلي منك .. أحبك

----------


## زمان

يا طيبه

يا طيبه يا صابره .. آسف على ما جرى
حولتي مري عسل .. يأسي وعذابي أمل
يا عمي صح المثل
فيه مراه مرمره وفيه مراه سُكره
**
كنتِ الوحيده معي لما زماني خان 
أصحابي تفرقو لا ناس لا خلان
فعلا يا بنت الأصل تسوين ميّة رجل
راحتي وروحي فدا لعيونك الساهره
**
يا ريت أجازي اللتي تسهرلي وتعاني 
بوسه لجبين الوفا شيالت أحزاني
يا قلبي هيه السند 
شتريد أكثر بعد
دللها واخلص لها واخلاصها قدره
يا طيبه يا صابره .. آسف على ما جرى

----------


## زمان

(الى من كانت الأولى)


الى من كانت الأولى بحياتي
سلامي وحبي وأجمل أمنياتي

صباح الخير أن كان صباحاً
مساء الخير أن كان مساءاً

يامولهتمي حبيبة ذكرياتي
انا المحروم طالت معاناتي

العزيزه الغاليه الطيبه الوفيه
الزعل طول وبان الضعف بيًّ

انا محتاج الى كلمة حبيبي 
وحبيبتي بعيده ياعالم عليَّ

آخر خبر ابتسمي وسمعيه
شارع ذكرياتي وحدي امشيه
لفت نظري عطر وإنتِ تحبيه

اشتريته ورحت للبيت 
وعلى صورتك رشيت

يامحتالة انتي
من الصورة طلعتي

وبستيني .. أي نعم .. بستيني 
وهمستي نعم طول زعلنا ياحياتي

----------


## زمان

(عجبي)

عجبي على دنيا الهوا كل العجب
عجبي على من كان في همي سبب
عجبي رغم ما صابني ... ما زال يسكن مهجتي
وبهجره ضاع التعب
آه .. آه .. آه 
عجبي على هذا الزمان ما يعطي شي إلا بثمن
أشكي أنا .. لكن لمن ؟!
من يستمع صوت العتب ؟!

عجبي على دنيا الهوا كل العجب
عجبي على من كان في همي سبب

----------


## زمان

(لقعد لج على الدرب قعود)



هــذا الحـلـو قــابـلـنـا وسـلـنـا
صغير وما عرفت عمره وسنا
لأهـلـه كـم جبت شـيـعه وسـنـه
يـقـولي إلا المسيح تـمـر عـليه

**************
لقعد لج على الدرب قعود
حـلوة يا أم عـيون السود
لصعـد وأقـطع لج عـنقود
و وردة مـن البـسـتـانـي

مرت حلوه بدربي مـرور
بـحـر العـيـن الخـد زهـور
شـلال الشـعـر المـنـثـور
يـتـلاعـب ع الطـرفـانـي

إلا البيض-الشقر-السمر طياح طياح
مـن جـيتهن قلبي ارتـاح
لعـقـد فـي بـيـتـج فــلاح
و أزرع ورد و رمــانــي

----------


## زمان

(ها حبيبي)



ها حبيبي مو على بعضك أحسك
ها حبيبي لخاطري لا تأذي نفسك
منو زعلك ؟؟؟ أنت 
مني تزعل لك والله زعل الدنيا كلها ولا مكروه يمسك
أبتسم هدي أعصابك
خل راسك بين أيديا
وأخذ بوسة صلح مني كافي تدلل علياّ
لك أدلل عليّا أدلل عليّا
يا هبة ربي من السما وأجمل هدية 
راح للعشرة أعيد لك
واحد ................ عشرة
شو تعال بوسني كم مرة أبوسك حبيبي
بيدي أمشط لك حبيبي
وأمسح دموعك بأيديا
آه منك من جمالك حتى دمعك جاذبيه
لك أدلل عليّا أدلل عليّا
يا هبة ربي من السما وأجمل هدية 
راح للعشرة أعيد لك
واحد ................ عشرة
شو تعال بوسني كم مرة أبوسك حبيبي

----------


## زمان

(هارب من الأحباب)



هارب من الأصحاب
من كل مدينة وحارس وأبواب

هارب أنا من بيت رائع 
تشتيه كل عين 
كنا تحت ظلّه 
انا وانتي طيور اثنين
الضحكة والدمعة نقسمها على شخصين

ولعبت الظنون السود بالقلب الرحيم
وأنهار سقف البيت والحب العظيم

غيرة 
وبعد الغيرة شك 
وبعد الشك
عشرة من جحيم 

هارب من الأحباب 
هارب من الأصحاب
من كل مدينة وحارس وأبواب

افتح عيوني 
ما اراهم ليلة الاحزان

----------


## زمان

(حكاية طفلة وغازلتني)



طفلة وغازلتني وآه يا شيب 
أغازلها أنا ياناس لو عيب؟ 
أحذرك يا لــسانــي 
وظـل يا قـلـبي عاني 
ومثل هذا الجرح ما ممكن يطيب 
طفلة وغازلتنــي وآه يا شيب 
أنا لولا وقاري وحكم الأيــام 
لأسمعها غزل ما مر بالافلام 
وأعيشها حياه أشبه بالاحلام 
وأنيمها على قصة ليلى والذيب 
طفلة وغازلتني وآه يا شيب 
أتوجها أميــرة وسندرلا 
وأداوي كلّ آه وكلّ علّه 
أنا بصدري حنان الدنيا كله 
ولكن غيري أجدر بيها يا شيب 
أغازلها أنا يا ناس لـو عيب؟

----------


## زمان

(هــــــــــدد)


هدد كسر حطم دمر وألعب على أعصابي
ثور وحول بيتي جهنم وسمع كل أصحابي
يا بشر شي يغيرك 
بيا لغة نحجايك شككتني بنفسي يا خيبتي بيك
بالبيت لي سجان مستبد برأيك
هم مثلك آني انسان .. مو بأمرك وبنهيك
مر وجرعتك غصب وما يوم مرك حل 
عشرة وصفت مشكلة ويئست من كل حل
أسمعني لا تنسحب موعد حسابك حل
عقلها وأصبر بعد حيل أنتهى حيله
يالل في الهم لو تظل همك علي حيله
جيتك بكل الطرق ما بقت أي حيله
صح أحنا داخل بيت بس كلمن بهمه
شي اللي بعبوديتك أنت علي نقمه
شكاك مالك ثقة و بداخلك مهزوز
التضحية من طرف واحد أبد ما يجوز
آني مو لعبة طفل وبغرفتك محجوز
روحين أنتو بجسد على الحلوة والمره
أتصالحوا أتسامحوا طلعوا الزعل بره
لا الموت من عشرتك أهون ألف مره

----------


## زمان

(هذا لطف منك)


يا طول صبري معاك يللّي الزعل فنّك 
مثل الطفل أرعاك ما خيبت ظنّك 
رغم إنك الغلطان 
ما اتركـــــك زعلان 
واقول سامحني .. صالحني ... ريّحني
ولو تقبل أعذاري هذا لطف منك 
حبيبي يا عمري أحيا على شانك 
ما ودي أشوفك يوم غرقان بأحزانك 
لاينشغل بالك ... تؤمر ويجرا لك 
أشعر بأني وحيد لو أبتعد عنك 
ولو تقبل أعذاري هذا لطف منك 

من غمرة أحزاني أصنع لك البسمات 
إفهمني وإرعاني لا تكثّر الزعلات 

لا تستغل صبري ... غيم العمر يجري 
خايف يجي يوم .. يمل الصبر منك 
ولو تقبل أعذاري هذا لطف منك 
يا طول صبري معاك يللّي الزعل فنّك 
مثل الطفل أرعاك ما خيبت ظنّك

----------


## زمان

(غريبـة تصير ضـدي .. !!??)

غريبة تصير ضدي وانت ودي
وما أنا يوم صغرت الأمل بيك
ولا مرة كَلتلك هذا حدي
غريبــة ..

منك انت اللي أسميك
ميزان الوفا واضرب مثل بيك
اشكثر تغلط واقولن ماهو غلطان
اشكثر تزعل بلا أسباب يا فلان
اشكثر تجرح وانا المجروح أداويك
غريبــة ..

غريبة ياللي تعرف كل صفاتي
ومزاجي وسري وهمومي ونكاتي
يا غالي… اشكثر عندك غلاتي

وحياتي شبيها من غيرك حياتي
غريبــة ..

غريبة مني أنا كم وفي وياك
نسيت ذنوبك وما أقدر أنساك
صرت دنياي كلها وصرت دنياك
أون ون الرحى لو يمر ذكراك
ويا سبحان الذي بهالحال خلاك
غريبــة .. غريبــة ..

غريبة ولا تكَولي ليش واشلون
يا سلطان السهارة من يسهرون
ويا ربان الحيارة لو يتيهون
ويالعيونك لمع حبات زيتون
يموت المثلك وما يعرف يخون
غريبــة ..

غريبة تصير ضدي ..
اي ليش تصير ضدي .. وانت ودي
انا وما يوم صغرت الامل بيك
ولا لحظة كَلتلك هذا حدي
غريبــة .

----------


## زمان

(كان صديقي)



كان صديقي وكانت حبه الأبدي
بل كان حبهما حكاية البلد
وأستغرب الناس كيف القصة انقلبت
إلى خصام .. إلى هجر .. إلى نكدِ
أما أنا الشاهد المذبوح بينهما
سيفان من نار يختصمان في كبدي 
هو التقاني مريضاَ تائه القدم
محطم القلب أدمى إصبع الندم
كن يا صديقي طبيبي وأحتمل ألمي
هل قابلتك هل حدثتها عني
هل حزنها كان أقسى أم أنا حزني
وذلك العطر هل لا زال يغمرها
أم غيرته؟؟ نعم زعلانة مني
خسرتها يا لطيشي لا بديل لها بكى صديقي
هي التقتني وقد شحبت ملامحها
وكما يذوب الشمع في النار كان أسمه لو مر يجرحها
مسكت يدي وبكت .. وبكت كإعصار
هو الذي دمر أحلامي .. هو الذي أمطرني هماً
لكنني أوصيك خيراً به كأنني صرت له أماً
بالله هل لا زال مضطرباً أخشى عليه نوبة اليأس
إحساسه العالي سيقتله خوفي عليه لا على نفسي
بلغه أن الريح قد خطفت بنتاً على الميناء يعشقها
وليتجه لشواطئ أخرى فسفينتي بيديه أغرقها
وكلمني وكلمتني .. لصبح غدي
ما فارق الهاتف السهران كف يدي
عودا لبعض أو انفصلا إلى الأبدِ
سيفان من نار تختصمان في كبدي
وفيكما الآن شوق الأم للولد

----------


## زمان

(المستبدة)



قالت لكل الأصدقاء .. 
هذا الذي ما حركته أميرة بين النساء
سيستدير كخاتم في إصبعي
ويشب ناراً لو رأى شخصاً معي 
سترونه بيدي أضعف من ضعيف 
وترونه ما بين أقدامي كأوراق الخريف
يا مستبدة 
أنتِ التي أسميتها تاج النساء
اقسي على قلبي ومزقيه لو أساء 
الويل لي يا مستبدة 
الويل لي من خنجر طعن المودة 
الويل لي كم نمت مخدوعاً على تلك المخدة
الويل لي من فجر يوم ليتني ما عشت بعده
إني أموت إني حطام
حاشاك يا عمري أن أفكر بانتقام
إن لك قلب وحب واحترام
صبراً يا عمري لن تري دمعاً يسيل
سترين معنى الصبر في جسدي النحيل 
فتفرجي هذا المساء رقصي الجميل

----------


## زمان

( قبل مخيم الليل ) 

قبل ميخيم الليلْ… و يعتم على البيتْ
وصوني اجيب شموعْ… و للأطفال تشكليتْ

قبل ما أمشي خطواتْ… بدت أعصابي تنهارْ
حسيت بألم قاتل… و بجسمي اشتعل نارْ
و بالطريق تفاجئتْ … طفل يصرخ غارهْ
واسمعت صوت انفجار … بلحظه انهدت عمارهْ

الشظايا اتناثرتْ و الكتب اتطشرت ْ
والثياب بكل مكانْ…. و الاجساد تبعثرتْ

و من وسط هذا الحطامْ… طفله تصرخ ماما
هذي صرختها الاخيره … قطعوا أنفاس الحمامهْ
و صرخت صرخه مجنونه مجرمين ..حاقدين ليش عالابرياءْ؟
امي .. اخوتي… اطفالي .. ناسيْ.. أغلى الاصدقاء شيوخ و نساءْ 

يا طغاة … يا طغاة الله أكبر 
كبروا الله أكبر على من تجبر الله أعظم
الله أقوى الله أرحم 
الله أكبر الله أكبر

----------


## زمان

(أفــــــرح)

أفرح وأتألق بالسهرة 
الجو هادي الليلة قمرة
أتشجع أتقدمني خطوة
يا خجول الجرأة حلوة
نفرح الكل على الموائد 
أبد ما نستثني واحد
أتقدمت لك يا حبيبي واقف ! يالله فرحني
نفرح الكون بأرضه وبحره
يالله بادلني الشعور .. أتواضع ويكفي الغرور
بارتباكك وارتباكِي بينا حس كل الحضور
بالخوف أتهامسنا .. ورجفت ملابسنا
شما نخفي مكشوفين 
عين الله تحرسنا
أتشجع أتقدمني خطوة .. يا خجول الجرأة حلوة
نفرح الكل على الموائد 
أبد ما نستثني واحد

عن شمالي وعن يميني 
الناس تتبادل حنيني
شخص نبهني أبستم لي
الحفلة خلصت يا حزين
أتجمدت على الكرسي 
وغرقت في يأسي
فجأة تركني وراح .. أبكي على نفسي
أنتظر هو اللي يبادر .. وهو كتلة خوف صاير
من جديد أرجع لداري .. ألقى همي بانتظاري 
الفرصة ضاعت لا يا روحي
برحلة أو سهرةأو صدفة يمكن ألقاه 
ويمكن أخسره

----------


## زمان

(العزيزه)



هلا عيني العزيزه الغاليه إنتي
ش هالغيبه الطويله أسبوع طولتي
سبع أيام لو همه سبع أعوام
لا أضحك ولا عيني لحظه تنام
رجع قلبي لمكانه اليوم شبيها الدنيا لو غبتي
هلا عيني العزيزه الغاليه إنتي

حلو هذا العطر إلا الشعر أحلى
سمار أحلى السمر رابي بحضن دجله
والنظرات موجة نار موجة نار
واللمسات يا ستار يا ستار

حلو هذا الذي سلا القوام أحلا
حلو هذا الوجه إلا الكلام أغلى
بعد اليوم لا تغيبين لا تغيبين
خطوه بخطوه نمشي إثنين نمشي إثنين

إكتشفت إني رجل مسكين ترورح الروح لو رحتي
هلا عيني العزيزه الغاليه إنتي

----------


## زمان

(أنا يا ناس)




الورد رمز الوفاء والحب والإخلاص
اختاريته وهديته لك وانت أبو الإحساس
المفروض هذا الورد يا صاحبي ينباس
كيف الورد ينتسى وتحت القدم ينداس
أنا يا ناس المجني عليا
**** أجيب منين حظ وبخت ليا
مرمرني حبيبي .. عذبني طبيبي
زرعت الورد .. والشوك بيديا
إخلاصي ووفائي للأسف هان
****جزا الإحسان بعد الطيب نكران
مرمرني حبيبي .. عذبني طبيبي
زرعت الورد .. والشوك بيديا
كنت احسبنا إحنا أجمل إثنين
**** ولا أدري بيك تلعب على الحبلين
مرمرني حبيبي .. عذبني طبيبي
زرعت الورد .. والشوك بيديا

----------


## زمان

(خسرتك يا حبيبي )



خسرتك يا حبيبي .. لكن مو بيديّ
عفتني الزمن غدار .. ومشيت بلا وصية 
خسرتك من بدى الغير 
يبوح أسرار حبي 
وأنا بلا مواعيد تهز الغيرة قلبي 
كنت أول يا تالي 
يا حال الضيم حالي 
كنت خالي من الهموم .. بس الهم صفالي 
خسرتك يا حبيبي 
لكن مو بيديّ 
عفتني الزمن غدار .. ومشيت بلا وصية 
*************
أدور بين الوجوه على الوجه اللي أحبه 
لقيت الورد مقطوع وذبلانه المحبة 
قالوا موسمك راح .. بعد إلمن تتاني 
كنت خالي من الهموم بس الهم صفالي 
يا عيني عليّ وعلى لعبة زماني 
عشرتنا البسيطة استكثرها عليّ 
خسرتك يا حبيبي لكن مو بيديّ 
*************
ما تحسب .. يجي يوم تجمعنا صدفنا 
ش تقول المواويل وقتها بشايفنا 
غير أحباب صاروا بمكانك وبمكاني 
رحلت من غير توديع وخذت أحلى الأماني 
إجاني العيد بعدك لقى دموعي بإيديّ 
خجل من هي وراح بلا بوسة وهدية 
خسرتك يا حبيبي .. لكن مو بيديّ

----------


## زمان

(غرفة المكياج)


دعتني لغرفة المكياج

أتمتع بزينة

انت مريتي قالت

وبدت تلعب بريشتها

تتفنن بهالألوان

وعيوني مرايتهاوسألتني تعال اهنا

اشلون بشفني الأحمر

قلت يا عمي شفايف هي

لو ياقوت لو سكر

سألتني عن الكحلة

اشلونه برمش أسود

قلت هي حواجل هاي

لو سيفين لو مبرد

ارحميني يا بنت الناس

أنا صبري انتهي هالحد

أنا رجل فلاح والتفاح

فوق الخد صعر اتحول مرايا

وأنا مجنون يابا على الجد

لأترك غرفة المكياج فورا

لأن صارت جد

----------


## زمان

(الليله)


الليله .. الليله .. الليله
يا مَسعدنا الليله
إغضب إزعل يجيبك حبنا الليله
***
الليله أعوضك ما فات ... وانطر حنين وبوسات
عيونك حبيبي حلوات ... ويله اللي يحبك ويله
***
يا بو شفايف من توت ... وصّلني حبك للموت
من القاهره ولبيروت
بغداد أساهر ليله
هلال العيد لو هلو يهلون .. ومثل غيم الشتا دموعي يهلون

----------


## زمان

(أجلت همومي)


ألا يا شاكيا هم الليالي
تناسى الهم إن العمر غالي
وحتى النار ترقص في الهوى
ومن فينا من الأحزان خالي

أجلت همومي.. وفتحت قلبي.. للغنوة الحلوة
غنا أهلي وبلدي
يلا أرقص بلدي.. فكرني ببلدي

يلا ارقص شرقي ولا أرقص غربي
حرك وجداني
نسيني أحزاني
حس أنك عايش مهما كان عمرك
مهما كان حزنك أرميه ورا ضهرك

يلا ارقص دبكة.. تنري وفرساني
نانجو فلامنكو لبناني اصفاني
ارقص ما تهوى 
دالعمر غالي
آه زيي أنا زيك
ومين فينا الخالي
أجلت همومي.. وفتحت قلبي.. للغنوة الحلوة
غنا أهلي وبلدي
يلا أرقص بلدي.. فكرني ببلدي

----------


## زمان

( راجع )




راجع انا وبيدي الحقيبه .. شايل تعب كل المطارات 

لا واحد اسقبلني اهلا .. لاوحشتوني ولا سلامات 

...

وين التي كانت حياتي .. تملى المطار بعطر شفاف 

ويطير قلبي ويحتضنها .. تعرف مشيتي ببين الالاف

تخفف التعب كله .. اشما فارقتها تصير اغلى 

من يوم ضيعت الحبيبه .. صار العمر غربه ومطارات 

...

وبعيني اشوف الناس خلان .. اخذو بعضهم بين الاحضان

وانا احتضنت الريح خجلان .. اسال منو وما عندي عنوان

ياللي انخطفتي من ايديه .. عندي امل نرجع سويه 

احنا الرجال اشما صبرنا .. نضعف على فراق الحبيبات ...

----------


## زمان

(يا هلي)


يا هلي .. يا هلي شتلومون 
عاشق عاشق ومحزون
مانعوا هلي وهله بالذهب ما بدله
أنا عندي مشكلة وشلون أحلها يا هلي شلون

أنا من حنيت حنو أصحابي 
تجمعوا حولي وهزهم عتابي
راحو وظليت شقدروا يسوون

يا هلي يا طيبين ارحموا بحالي 
يا هلي ما ظنيت يرخص الغالي
مخلص وضحيت شذنبي لو حبيت .

----------


## زمان

(أسأل عليك)


أسأل عليك إسأل عليّه 
جيّتك عندي أجمل هديه
يقلي اصبر .. شصبر ؟! يقلي اصبر .. شصبر ؟!
يا مثقل ثيابي عليّه

إسأل على نصفك الثاني 
خليته مجروح ويعاني
يا عيني وين الحظ رماني !
ليل وشتا وغربه وأسيّه
أسأل عليك إسأل عليّه 
جيّتك عندي أجمل هديه

أسأل عليك وقلبي خايف 
خجلانه تنطق هالشفايف
لا يكون غيري مُحب شايف ؟!
إرحمني وارجع مو بيديه
أسأل عليك إسأل عليّه 
جيّتك عندي أجمل هديه

----------


## زمان

(يقولون أمي)

يقولون أمي في العراق مريضة 
فقلت لهمْ كلُّ العراق مريضُ 
جراحٌ وصبرٌ واحتراقٌ وغربةٌ 
ودمعٌ ولا كلَّ الدموع يفيضُ 
عليكِ سلامُ اللّه أمي حبيبتي 
فمن مثلكِ غنّى (دلِّل لول) ساهرا.. ومن مثلكِ زرعَ الآباءَ بمهجتي؟ 
فكم ضاقت الدنيا عليَّ بأهلها فما اهتز إيماني وما بعتُ عزتي 
وفي غربتي عنكِ فتحتُ حقيبتي 
وجدت حجاباً أخضر فوق صورتي 
ربطتيه يا أمي بشيبٍ مباركٍ 
عليهِ ترابٌ من ضريح الأئمةِ 
دعاءٌ عظيمٌ كان زادي برحلتي 
فقلبي على البيتِ الكبيرِ ولوعتي 
على والدي الغالي وصَحْبي وإخْوتي 
على الدّار والجار وشطآنَ دجلتي 
ومدرستي الأولى وحنّاءِ جدتي 
فيا ليتني أمي، بقربكِ جالسٌ أقبّلُ كفّيكِ وألعنُ غربتي..

----------


## زمان

(يا عمي)



يا عمي الله يهديك *** أبعد عني الله يخليك
غلطه وغلطناها معاك *** مو بيدينا حبيناك
لا تجيني ولا أجيك
الله يهديك الله يهديك
يا عمي تواضع أرجوك *** لا تزعّل الناس اللي يحبوك
لو رحت لغيري مبروك *** لا تجيني ولا أجيك
الله يهديك الله يهديك
يا عمي تضحك مسرور *** وجناحي بإيدك مكسور
وحياتك هالدنيا تدور *** لا تجيني ولا أجيك
الله يهديك الله يهديك

----------


## زمان

(ماسكا عودي)


ماسكا عودي اغني لبلادي العربية 
فاستفزني وقالت اين هو عصر الاغاني الوطنية
كيف ياسيدتي؟
كيف اثبت انني رجل امامك دون 
اعشق ارضي مثلما اعشقك حد الشهادة
وطن انجب عينيك فدى عينيه
اطوي قامتي مثل القلادة
نحن قوم يقف المجروح منا جبلا
حين تناديه بلاده
نحن قوم ارضنا ام نلبي ما تشاء
ولها نقف احتراما نحن نحترم النساء
زغردي للشعب للروح الابية
فخطى النصر خطا اكتوبرية
نحن ياسمراء شعب عاشق
نجعل الورد زناد البندقية
نحن حب وسلام وبنا العدل تجلى
الله اكبر
ان تنادي الارض كل الشعب صلى
الله اكبر

----------


## زمان

(البستان)


يسألوني إشجاك إشبيك حيران
حتى بضحكتك مرسومه الأحزان
نعم سبب كل حزني هذا عندي بستان
جنة على الأرض فاكهه وأغصان
ونخيل الدنيا عندي وأحلى نهران
وأغنى إرث عندي بالبطولات شعب علم وفكر فن وحضارات
ومقام الأنبياء وأضرحة أهل البيت
وبطيبة هلي إتفاخرت وإتباهيت
لكن للأسف ما من سنه إرتاحيت
من حرب الحرب كل يوم طوفان
صار النفط دم والنهر عطشان
وحدائقنا مقابر والبشر هان
وأقول أفرجها ربي نريد نرتاح
من يوم التتر وأعراسنا احزان
وأنادي يا هلي دنيا ومقادير
لموا الشمل يا اهل الكرم والخير
وخلونا نغربلها المشاوير
الخشن يثبت بغربالك يا بستان
والفارغ رماد ويا الهواء يطير
صياد الفتن يا شعب ينصاد
إذا كل الشعب أخوه ونواطير
ويسألوني إشجاك إشبيك حيران
حتى بضحكتك مرسومه الأحزان
نعم سبب كل حزني هذا عندي بستان
جنة على الأرض فاكهه وأغصان
ونخيل الدنيا عندي وأحلى نهران
حتى بضحكتي مرسومة الأحزان .. حتى بضحكتي مرسومة الأحزان

----------


## زمان

(يا أبي)



إنت خيمتنا الأمينة وانت ميزان العدل 
ظلمة من غيرك الدنيا وانت لمّام الشمل 
يا أبي إسعفني بكلام أوصفك فيه يا رجل 

قبلة مني لتجاعيدك 
على سجادة صلاتك .. على إيدك 
على النظارة القديمة 
على كتابك على ثيابك ..على شيبك 

صورتك تطلع أمامي بأيما موقف خطير 
نجحت في تقليد صبرك يا بو الصبر الكبير 
مسبحة بإيدك الأسرة .. وبصلاتك تكتمل 
يا أبي اسعفني بكلام أوصفك فيه يا رجل 

يا دليلي بزمن فيه ضاع الدليل 
ولدك إبنك حبيبك 
جيت أوفيك الجميل 
يا أبي أرضى عليّ مهما أضحي لك .. قليل 
أنا تلميذك المخلص .. وانت أستاذي الجليل 
نكبر ونبقى أطفالك .. يا عزيز إنت الأصل 
أنا ش ما أكبر أحتاجك .. وأبقى في عينك طفل 
يا أبي .. اسعفني بكلام أوصفك فيه يا رجل

----------


## زمان

(كل يوم في بلد)



كل يوم في بلد ... كل يوم لك دار
خلص عمرك مواني وغربه وأسفار
لها موسم طيور السما وتعود
وأنت موسمك يا صاحبي طال
شفتك بالحلم راجع للأوطان
والأصحاب القدامى رحبوا بيك
بشداة الورد طلعوا الجيران
سألتهم : بس أمي العزيزه وينها وين؟
تلاقيني وتاخذني بالأحضان 
قالوا يا غريب : الغربه ألوان
هي تغربت في بيتها سنين وأنت تغربت مابين بلدان
تعيش أنت ... تعيش أنت ... صبرها والزمن خان 
تعيش أنت

----------


## زمان

(إلنا زمان من تفارقنا)


حيا الله من جاني بعد غيبة
قرت أعياني من جاني

هالغالي والله

إلنا زمان من تفارقنا إلنا زمان
آن الأوان ننسى الأحزان.آن الأوان
آن الأوان أنسى الأحزان
ودموع عيني من نهلها 
آن الأوان ارتمي بأحضان تشتاق لضمة أهلها
آن الأوان

ملينا البعد قاسي
ملينا البعد قاسي والله البعد قاسي 
علينا وعليكم يا بعد كل ناسي
احكي لي بغيبتي وشقد تغيرتوا
احكيلي اشلون الدنيا بيكم
احكيلي ولهان لسوالفكم 

ولا لا لا تحكي لا

تدري قلبي وشلي جاله
بخاطره قلبي يضمكم بخاطره صدري يلمكم
ما أريد قبل لأحكي إلا أضمكم أنا

علمني كيف البعد مرت ليالي
علمني كيف الشوق تقدر تداري

لا ترى أنا ما قدرت وربي ما قدرت
ترى أنا تأثرت وربي تأثرت

تسألني ليش شحكيلك شقلك
آهاتي هي اللي تدلك
وعيوني اشقد تذرفلك



بكيت فرقاك مَرة وطاحت ادموعي على ترابك
وكانت الدمعة مرة وزرعت حب وصل السحاب
همين على دنياك ابكي ودمعي على كتفك يطيح
تشكيلي عالبعد واشكي ودي ها لجليد يسيح

ياما في غيابك غنيت في غيابك

فضحتني يا هواى تاري كشفت الراس
كلٍ درا بعلتي مشتاق لأغلى الناس

وأنا بعد أنا ردتك اشكثر بغيابك الحانه
حياك بابا حياك ألف رحمة على بيّك
عيوني اللي سألوني قلتلهم اجوني
على درب المحبة واعدوني

طير يا سرب الحمام للفرح يم الغمام
لمتى وأنت سجين وأنت بصدرك حنين
آه يا محلى الرجوع
لا لا تطفوا الشموع لا 
عفية أريد أنسى الدموع 
والله أريد أنسى الدموع

لا لا تذرفين الدمع يا عيون بغداد
لا تشتكين لو خانتك بعض الأيام
بشعبك عزيزة والشعب لو راد
ما يشح دجلة ولا يدوم الظلام
لا تذرفين الدمع يا عيون بغداد .

----------


## زمان

(لا عزاء)



لا عزاء المن اجيتي لا عزاء
ألف شكرا للمشاعر وألف شكرا للوفاء
طعنتيني بكبريائي وجايه تشوفين دمعي
ألف شكرا تستحقين الثناء
لملمي كل الحقائق واخذي كل شيء ولا تجيني
لو ردت اضعف واصافح عزتي تقطع يميني
لخاطر الله اتركيني اتركيني
صدمه بيها اختبر نفسي وامشي فوك جروح عمري 
الله ينطيني الصبر واطلب من الله العزاء
الليله طفي شموعي كلها راحت أيامي هباء
ما بقت عندي ذريعه ومعنى للحب والوفاء
ما ريد اشتكي لا حد المعذره يا أصدقاء
الليله بيها أبقى بعزلتي ووحدي اتجرع صدمتي
الله ينطيني الصبر واطلب من الله العزاء .

----------


## زمان

(مي ورد)



صب لي من ايدك مي ورد

عطرك يخليني انسعد

يا اهل الهوى خبروني

شفتو ورد يطلب ورد

آه وآه من ايدي

كل البلا من ايدي

إن صافحتها تكهربت

واتسرب لوريدي

يا ايد ليش ترجفين

هو صيفنا تحول برد

آه وآه من راسي

كل البلا من راسي

سلمها من اول يوم

كل مفاتيح احساسي

دايخ يفكر فيها

ويقول ما عندي قصد

الك سلطة على قلبي وإلك باس

ملك من لمس خدينك والك باس

ولك اهدى ولك كاف ولك بس

يا ورد اجرحت ايديا

----------


## زمان

(البديل)



هو قد رماك في الطريق 
وامتص نورك والرحيق 
ولأن صوتي في الحديث كصوته 
ولأن شكلي في الصفات كشكله 
ولأنني في عمره وأنا له أغلى صديق 
صرت إمتدادا للحريق
جئتِ عليّ تُمثلينْ
مجنونة بيّ تدعين 
يا للبراءةِ .. من خلالي تعبرين 
يا للبراعةِ .. من خلالي تثأرين 
أنا في الحقيقةِ مُعجبُ فيكِ وبالوجهِ الجميلْ 
وبكبريائي معجبٌ أكثر .. وبالحظ القليل 
لكنني يا حلوتي .. لا أرتضي .. لا أرتضي
لا أرتضي دور البديلْ...

----------


## زمان

(والله دنيا)




أتخيلك شاغل الجلسة

وقمر بين الحاضرين

تبتسم تضحك تغني

وداخلك جدا حزين

ودي اضمك يا حبيبي

ودي ابوسك يا حبيبي

ودي لكن ضاع ودي

وضعت من ايدي انا

أنا وناري وذكرياتي

وصورتك بين الشموع

أغنيلك يا حبيبي

لكن أنغامي في دموع

والله دنيا

----------


## زمان

(عين بعين)




عين بعين وسن بسن *** الحب ياهالعالم فن
الحب نعمه الحب إحساس *** الحب حض على ناس وناس
لا هو سحر لا هو جن

الليله الجو راق وطاب *** وبقلبي للحلوه عتاب
بوسة حب من بعد غياب *** تخلي القلب القاسي يحل

أهلي احتاروا والجيران *** بالصيف وأرجف بردان
أشرب حب وأرجع عطشان *** كيف تريديني ما جن

إيد بإيد وروح بروح *** وخد بخد والعطر يفوح
على شجرتكم طيري ينوح *** ومثل الطير أنا قلبي يون

----------


## زمان

(رســالــة إلــى الـعـالـم)


تذكر كلما صليت ليلاً 
ملايين تلوك الصخر خبزاً
على جسر الجراح مشت وتمشي
وتلبس جلدها وتموت عـــزاً 
تذكر قبل أن تغفوا على أي وسادة
أ ينام الليل من ذبحوا بلاده
أنا إن مت عزيزاً إنما موتي ولادة
قلبي على جرح الملائكة النوارس
إني أراهم عائدين من المدارس
باست جبينهم المآذن والكنائس
كتبوا لكم هذا النداء
وطني جريح خلف قضبان الحصار
في كل يومِ يسقط العشرات من أطفالنا
إلى متى .. إلى متى هذا الدمار
جفت ضمائركم .. جفت ضمائركم
ما هزكم هذا النداء 
هذا النداء رقت له حتى ملائكة السماء
جفت ضمائركم وما جفت دموع الأبرياء

----------


## زمان

(حكاية ألف حلم وحلم ...)


البارحة بالحلم حبيبي بأحضاني 
بوسني من وجنتي وطفا لي نيراني 
قلت له حبيبي اقترب عوضّلي حرماني 
أموت حسره وقهر لو لحظه تنساني 
هل تقبل مروتك تتركني وحداني؟
أرضى أعيش بسجن لو إنته سجّاني ..
************************
هذه الحوارية المشتعلة شوقا يسمعها الظلام والسرير وجدران غرفتي كل ليلة إنها سيئة الحظ مثلي , لم يسعدها الحظ في الوصول إلى مرافئك يا حبيبي ..
يا من أشتاق الآن إلى زعله وتمرده وغضبه البرئ .
ومن أنت إلا ذلك الصبور الذي اتسع صبره واتسع من أجل ترويض عنادي وزلاتي .. وفي محاولةغير يائسة رغم يأس من حولي على أن نعود أحبة مرة أخرى . في محاولة بل محاولات مني بأن أعيد له صمتي القديم قصائد حارة من النجوى والزغاريد والأغاني..
أينك الآن .. تعال كي ترى وتسمع كيف أن مفرداتي الجافة قد صار لها أجنحة وتفجرت موسيقى حب حالمة .. غزلا ثاقبا عنيفا ..
إن الحزن يعلم الشعر ياحبيبي ..
**************************
ياعمي هذا الحلو للموت ودّاني ..
هو من حرق مهجتي وهو اللي داواني..
عجزت ترسمه بوصف .. أقلامي وألواني..
الشفه فستق حلب .. والدلع لبناني ..
البارحه بالحلم حبيبي بأحضاني ..
فجأه جابه الوف وررقه حيّاني ..
وتعطرت غرفتي وابتسمت أحزاني .. 
من غير وعيي قمت وتلعثم لساني ..
وظليت أمشي بحذر لاتصحى جيراني ..
يخربون جونا الحلو حتى أهلي وإخواني ..
**************************
فهي إذن العودة المستحيلة؟ 
حبيبي .. إنك حطمت أسوار يأسي وتجاوزت خيال الأساطير والأفلام تخترق غبار البيت بعد قطيعة مره .. أهلا بخطواتك فهي كفجر العيد .. دعني أصدق نفسي .. دعني أستمتع بخدر أوهامي ..تفضل ..تفضل ..تفضل..أعانق فيك ذلك العمر الذي مزقته الاسفار وأبكته المحطات الموحشة تعال ..تفضل ..اجلس هنا ..انظر واشهد على ماأنا عليه وفيه من لوعه وضياع اسقني لأحيا ..يامزيجا من الأمل والزلال والقبل والعسل ..
***************************
سامحني بعدك ضعت .. هواك عنواني ..
سامحني يامنيتي خليتك تعاني ..
بل قاسمتني النبض ياروح وجداني ..
بل ضحكتك ضحكتي وأحزانك أحزاني ..
بعدك شطبني الزمن ..لاشئ خلاني ..
الليله نحيي الهوى ونعيده من ثاني ..
أهلا وسهلا هلا .. ياقلبي الثاني ..
جاوبني ليش اسكتت ياروحي أنا الجاني ..
واصحيت من نومتي ,, وانت بحضن ثاني !!
*************************
مشكلتي ياحبيبي .. إنها ليست الليله الأولى التي تقاسمني فيها الحلم.. 
إنها حكايات ألف ليله عبرت .. وخوفي أن لافكاك منك في أحلام الليالي القادمه .. تزورني حلما وأناجيك فأصحو مصدوما .. راكضا إلى حلم ليلة تليها ..

----------


## زمان

(انتهت الحرب.......) طبعا هذة القصيدة بااللغة الانكليزية بس مترجمة



مقاماتي تتساقط
مثل حبات الثلج
أصواتهم تُنادي
في كلمة هامسة تنتظر ضوء الصباح
السماء تُنادي
من الشواطئ الممطرة
حسابُ الأضواء المجروحة يتساقط
في أحلامهم ما زالت تبحث عن باب مفتوح
في ندى الصباح
مشهد مجيد ظهر
الحرب انتهت الآن
أشعر أني أعود للبيت ثانية
اللحظات تتجلى
في معنى الحب
الحرب انتهت الآن
أشعر أني أعود للبيت ثانية
سهم الحرّية
يثقب قلبي
كسرُ سلاسل العاطفة
أعُطى لحظة للصلاة
البراءة المفقودة لإيجاد طريقها
الإحساس بالمشاعر
بكاء في الظلام
الأمل في الأفق
مع سببٍ للبقاء
وعيش يوم جديد
سلام الله على الدنيا على الانسان
آه آه وآه وآه متى نحيا بحب وامان
سلام الله سلام الله
سلام الله على الدنيا على الانسان
في ندى الصباح
مشهد مجيد ظهر
الحرب انتهت الآن
أشعر أني أعود للبيت ثانية
اللحظات تتجلى
في معنى الحبّ
الحرب انتهت الآن
أشعر أني أعود للبيت ثانية

----------


## زمان

(آه على آه ..)


آه على آه .. ما عدنا حظ وياك والله
يا حب يا ملوع المحبين . . . يا مسهر آلاف وملايين 
قلبي عليكم يا مساكين . . . كلمن يغني على ليلاه
آه على من فقد خله . . . آه على من عاش محروم
عايش غريب بين أهله وناسه . . . خلصت حياته هموم بهموم
مل الصديق اللي يواسيه . . . تعب الطبيب اللي يداويه 
راح للوحيد الذي يشفيه . . . هو طبيبه و يعرف دواه 
يا عاشقين والكم الله . . . كلٍ دمعته بطرف عينه 
يداوي عله تهيج عله . . . وين الل يداوي الجرح وينه؟؟ 
من قلب قلبي تطلع الآه . . . آدم أيش يسوى بغير حواء

أقول الآه كي أشفي غليلي . . . وتجرحني وأحسبها دوائي
فممنوعٌ عليّ أرى حبيبي . . . ومسموح عليّ عذاب دائي
على جمر تسير بيّ الليالي . . . ولا نور أمامي أو ورائي
أنا الصمت .. أنا الشحوب . . . أنا صبر الرجال على النساء
أنا لا أستريح على فراشٍ . . . وفي جنبي هم كربلائي
تقول أراك مبتسماً تغني . . . وكم يحتاج مثلك للبكاء
وما تدري بأن بكاي صعب . . . وأكبر من دموعي كبريائي

----------


## زمان

(يا ناس)


ولا مثل صبري صبر في محنته إنسان
ولا مثلي ناح وبكى في محبس الكروان
أملى جرارك عسل تملى جراري أحزان 
حــرام تــدوس الورد وتكسر الأغصان 
أنت وضميرك فقط مالي عليك سلطان
يا ناس صح النوم يا ناس
سهران أنا وبصدري وسواس
هذا حبيبي لو عذابي
هذا سبب كل دوخة الراس
مثل الهوى والضوى أحتاجه
وأمشي على نغمة مزاجه
لو لمس أيدي وقال أحبك
بالماي أغص ويوقع الكاس
هذا الذي سهر عيوني 
مجنون أنا وزيد جنوني 
لو دار وجهه وزعل مني 
لاقرب طبيب اخذوني يا ناس

----------


## زمان

(الجميلة)


طالعة اليوم الجميلة .. طالعة أش طالعة
غيب أنت يا قمر هي بمكانك طالعة 
لبست اللون اللي أحبه الله وش لايق عليها
ناسبت كل اللي أحبه أبيع عمري وأشتريها
هي من مرت علينا شعلت النيران بينا
حايلتها .. شاكستها .. حيلتي ما نافعة
لابسة الأبيض شفتها العروسة تخيلتها
با براءتها وسحرها جاذبيتها وعطرها
كل جمال الدنيا بيها
جاية الأحمر لبسها ..واثقة الحلوة بنفسها
هدي يا نور الشموع.. نارك الل بين الضلوع
شلون ما نحترق بيها ؟؟
لابسه الآصفر الجميل .. وين ما مالت يميل
أنتِ يا أحلى البنات .. ملكة على الجيملات
بكل جدارة أخذتيها

----------


## زمان

(عـيد وحب)


عيد و حب هاي الليله الناس معيديـن
لو أنت وياي الليله العيد بعيدين
مروا على و فاتوا وحدي بلا خل

اثنين اثنين الحبايب يا غايب طل
شايل وردتي بأيدي وهنيت الكل
وين الدنيا مغيبتك لو أعرف وين
أسمع لغة الحبايب أشكال ألوان
همس و لهفة و دلال و دلع الخـلان
الـوردة البيضا بأيدي صارت رمان
أحمرت من دمي الفاير يا نور العيـن
ودي أوصل لك تهاني بصوت شفاف و حنون
ودي احتضنك وأشيلك بالدموع وبالعيون
ودي أبرد نار قلبي وأحتفل فيك بجنون
ليت يعود ودي كنت أسعد العالم أكون
الليله عيد وأنت بعيد عني

----------


## زمان

(العزيزين)

افتح الباب إحنا العزيزين

الأحباب ما تستغنى عنهم

هذا الزمن غير كثيرين

وياخوفي إنتا تكون منهم

نبض القلب دق على باب

عطشان رويني بعتابك

افتح الباب إحنا العزيزين 

عيوني وفؤادي وروحي بالباب

احضنهم وسلم عليهم

يحلى الغزل من بعد الغياب

يالله ارمي راسك بين ايديهم

الدنيا ناقصها وجودك

ضحكاتك وشمة خدودك

افتح الباب واذكر قديمك

واللي على ايدك تربيت

ليلة التقى ضيمي وضيمك

وظل يرتجف من شوقنا البيت

شاي الحبايب صار مدة

ما شربته من ايدك الحلوة

افتح الباب إحنا العزيزين

----------


## زمان

(منين انت ؟)

منين انتا واسمك ايش وكم عمرك

بعدك عل حب صغير صبرك صبرك

تتلاعب بالأعصاب

تزعل من غير أسباب

حلو ومحبوب وشاب .. ولازم أعذرك

فدوة لهالغمازات

رسم الله مرسومات

منين انتا منين انتا ؟

أنا برجي هوائي عنيد وبرجك ناري

ما اعرف ليش الروح تقولي حذاري

صح شكلك هادي رقيق لكنك تخفي حريق

وأنا بيتي ورق شفاف الله يسلمك

على كيفك يابن الناس

اسفق عل وتر الحساس

منين انتا منين انتا ؟

ما عندك دوا للنوم يا مسهرني

يضحك ويقولي تعال ونام بعيني

يمه اسم الله وصلوات

شهالنظرات الحلوات

اسجنني بسبع ضلوع .. قابل سجنك

منين انتا واسمك ايش وكم عمرك

بعدك عل حب صغير صبرك صبرك

----------


## زمان

(كل ما تكبر تحلى)

كل ما تكبر تحلى

وتصير أحلى وأحلى

بين الخد والحاجب

سحر العالم كله

مرت من شارعنا

سكتت كل القهوة

عضينا أصابعنا

إعجابًا بالحلوة

واحد هز الشارب

واحد حرك حاجب

هييه ارتبكت عثرت ضحكت

صاح الكل اسم الله

كل ما تكبر تحلى

وتصير أحلى وأحلى

بين الخد والحاجب

سحر العالم كله

بارد حبهم بارد

وحبي يشفي العلة

يبعد واحد واحد

وخلي الحب لأهله

ليش تهز الشارب

وليش تحرك حاجب

مسكينه ارتبكت عثرت ضحكت

صاح الكل اسم الله

كل ما تكبر تحلى

وتصير أحلى وأحلى

بين الخد والحاجب

سحر العالم كله

----------


## زمان

(يا مدلل)




يا مدلل لا تتدلع ما بين الناس
وحدك.. وحدك لا تمشي عوزك حراس
يا رب إجمع شملنا الراس ويا الراس
خايف لا يخلص صبري أتعب وأنهار 
يا مدلل لا تدلع بين الشبان 
خصرك خيط الأرجيلة وقلب النيران
قلت لك يا مشاغب إهدأ صاير بركان 
راعي مشاعرنا شويه وتعرفنا نغار
يا مدلل لا تدلع يا أبو قلب حديد 
عوض أيامي الل قبلك عايشها وحيد
ما شاء الله عيونك صياد يصيد
ما يخطأ لما يرمي والله الستّار

----------


## زمان

(قصة حبيبين)


كان صديقي وكانت حبّه الأبدي 
بل كان حبهما حكاية البلد 
واستغرب الناس.. كيف القصة انقلبت 
إلى خصام.. إلى هجر.. إلى نكد؟! 
أمّا أنا.. الشاهد المجروح بينهما 
سيفان من نار يختصمان في كبدي 
.. هو التقاني مريضاً تائه القدم 
محطّم القلب.. أدمى إصبعَ الندم 
كن يا صديقي طبيبي واحتمل ألمي 
هل قابَلَتْكَ؟.. وهل حدَّثَتك عني؟.. 
هل حُزنها كان أقسى.. أم أنا حُزني؟.. 
وذلك العطر، هل لا يزال يغمرها؟.. 
أم غيرته.. نعم مستاءة مني 
خسرتها يا لطيشي.. لا بديل لها 
* * * 
بكى صديقي.. كانت حبه الأبدي 
بل كان حبهما أسطورة البلد 
هي التقتني.. وقد شحبت ملامحها 
وكما يذوب الشمع في النارِ 
كان اسمه لو مرّ يجرحها 
مسكت يدي وبكت كإعصار.. 
ـ هو الذي دمّر أحلامي.. هو الذي أمطرني همّا 
لكنني أوصيك خيراً به.. كأنني صرت له أماً 
بالله هل لا زال مضطرباً.. أخشى عليه نوبة اليأس 
إحساسه العالي سيقتله.. خوفي عليه لا على نفسي 
بلّغه أن الريح قد خطفت بنتاً على الميناء يعشقها 
وليتجه لشواطئ أخرى فسفينتي بيديه أغرقها 
سرق الأمان وضاع للأبد 
من خلته سقفي ومعتمدي 
* * * 
.. تلك الحكاية هل مرت على أحد؟ 
وكلمتني وكلمني لصبح غدي ما فارق الهاتف السهران كفّ يدي 
سيفان من نار تختصمان في كبدي 
عودا لبعض أو انفصلا إلى الأبدِ.. ففيكما الآن شوق الأمّ للولدِ

----------


## زمان

(رخــصـــت دمـــعــي)


مثل ما لوعت قلبي يجي يوم الهوى يلوعك
مثل ما رخصت دمعي تبكي وما حد يسمعك
خايف تحتمي بإنسان 
يملى دنيتك أحزان
يشوفك لعبة الحرمان
ومثل تلويعتي يلوعك
كنت ظلك كنت ظلي
روحين بجسد نمشي
أخطف دمعة عيونك من رمشي على رمشي
وداع تحب أنا ساكت ضميرك هو الل يودعك 
آخر ما أفكر بيه تهون بعينك العشرة
وين تروح من روحك وين وبكل خطوة لنا ذكرى
وداع تحب أنا ساكت ضميرك هو الل يودعك

----------


## زمان

(بعد الحب)


بعد الحب وبعد العشره نلتقي مثل الأغراب
واحدنا ما يعرف الثاني ولا كأنا كنا أحباب
ماتت لهفتنا المجنونة ما أقساه وما أقساني
أتسأل وحدي وأتألم يا ترى من فينا الجاني
الزمن أتغير لو أحنا بينا عيوب وبينا أخطاء
أحنا مجرد هيكل فارغ وأخذتنا الموجة العمياء
مات الحب مات الإحساس مات النور الل نهتدي بيه
مات الإنسان الل داخلنا كلنا بدم خل نبكي عليه
يوم الل سافرت وودعتك 
خدودي بنار دموعي احترقت 
لكن في موعد رجوعك في كل برود استقبلتك
وين دموعي وين دموعك
وين التنهيدة الل بضلوعك
من كنت تضمني وأتحسس جمر أنفاسك ويا أنفاسي
طاير بيك وطاير بيه يا عمق إحساسك وإحساسي
وين الحب الل هز العالم وين إخلاصك وين إخلاصي
حبيبي .. سابقاً لا أكثر .. أحس كل شي فينا أتغير
اختلفت كل المقاييس حتى أنت وحتى آني
عاطفتنا انتهت بينا وبردت أحلى الأحاسيس
بمبدأ المنفعة صرنا نقرأ طالعنا التعيس
والتقينا بموعد آخر من جديد
كراسينا من حديد .. كلماتنا من جليد
من غزلنا المفتعل .. وردك ووردي ذبل
صرنا نتصنع الضحكة وعلى شفايفنا الخجل
يالله خل ننهي اللقاء .. كافي تمثيل ورياء
وشربنا كاسك يا ملل 
ننهض نودع بعضنا ويدفع الفاتورة عنا
بطل قصتنا الفشل
آه .. آه .. آه .. آه

----------


## زمان

(خليتك أنت الحكم ---- مــــــحــــــــــروس)


*وحدك حزين ومحترق ومنهارة أعصابك*
*لا تخلي في صدرك حزن وأشتكي إحنا أصحابك*

***************
*خليتك أنت الحكم تنصف قلت بالعدل*
*ردتك صديق وحبيب وتعاملني بالمثل*
*ما أتصورت تستغل وتزيد حملي حمل*
*الذنب ذنبي أنا رخيت لك الحبل*
*أمحي وأسامح زمان .. و أغفر لك ذنوبك*
*مو فاض حد الصبر .. وما أتغير أسلوبك*
*يا أخي أنت قلبك حجر وتبجي محبوبك*
*إرتكز بالله عليك مذبوح وذبحي بإيديك*
*كم يوم مر أنتهى وأنت بمزاجك ليش؟؟*
*صدري أتلى بقسوتك يصعب عليه العيش*
*من تشوفني أتجاهلك تراضيني من بعد أيش*
*إرتكز بالله عليك مذبوح وذبحي بإيديك*


*-------*
*محروس من عين البشر و أولهم عيوني*
*باردة عيوني عليك*
*يا خوفي مني و الحذر من ناري وجنوني*
*باردة عيوني عليك*
*عيونك الحلوة بحر لو فرصة ينطوني*
*غرقني بيه كل العمر من كل شي حرموني*
*لو بيدي ابني لك قصر*
*جزيرة ما يمرها بشر*
*بس اني و وحيدي*
*بليلي احجي لك قصص*
*و احرص عليك كل الحرص*
*تبرد أدفيك تعطش أرويك*
*يا قدري و أحلى قدر*
*محروس من عين البشر محروس*
*******
*جزيرتي من أحلى الجزر و انت الل محليها*
*بوجودك أنت يا بدر جنه أنا أخليها*
*توسد ذراعي بالحضن مثل الطفل أرعاك*
*أنت حبيبي و اطمئن مشدودة روحي و ياك*
*يا قدري و أحلى قدر محروس من عين البشر محروس*
*يا عمري أنت أشكرك عز السعادة وياك*
*ما ابخل عيوني الك و بروحي اتفداك*
*اقترب من عندي بعد ضم روحك بروحي*
*القلب بيتك للابد تستاهله يا روحي*
*يا قدري و أحلى قدر محروس من عين البشر محروس*

----------


## زمان

(نــزلــت للــبــحــر)

نزلت للبحر تتشمس الحلوة
رفقاً بالبشر يا بنت حواء
نزلت للبحر مدري نزل قلبي
أحميها من الخطر وأحرسها يا ربي
علا الموج الحذر يا حلوة تنسحبي
داعبها بلطف ما تحمل القسوة
نزلت البحر يا محلا مشيتها
آني والبحر نتمنى لمستها
موسيقى بتهوفن عيني يا ضحكتها
غزالة وع الرمل وبدلع تتلوى
ساكن يا بحر أش حرك أمواجك
أنا مثل الهوى والشمس أحتاجك
أنا بهالحظة أريد أتقصد إحراجك 
وأريد أخطفها منك ولو بالقوة
عروسة تريد أمي وسيدتي بيتي
وعلى أيديك أريد أختم عزوبيتي
أنا قصدي شريف وصادقة نيتي
سكتي والسكوت من الرضا هوا

----------


## زمان

(حبيبات..)


غادة المحيط 
ونسيتُ دائي.. حين جاء دوائي 
من ذا يُقاوم نظرة السمراء 
صادت فؤادي والفؤاد ضعيف 
والآهُ أصل الآهِ حوّاء 
غسل المحيط عيونها وأحاطها 
بسلاسل من فضّة بيضاء 
والشمس تشرقُ كي تقبّل خدّها 
وتذوب في الكفّين كالحِنّاء 
ومشى بها فوق الرِّمال غَرَامُها 
بمسيرةٍ علويّةٍ خضراء 
زحفت ملايين تُسابق بعضها 
والعزّ في أعلامِها الحمراء 
هي مغرب الأحبابِ.. هي فردوسهم 
جبلٌ على بحرٍ على صحراءِ 
سمراء النيل 
ألو ألو.. 
مَن معي؟ 
أهلا حياتي.. مُهجتي.. سبقت كلامي أدمعي 
طال الغياب فأين أين الملتقى؟ 
الى حيث يجري النيل تجري مشاعري 
ويصحو على شمِّ النّسيم خيالي 
سأجري الى محفوظ في حاراته 
وكنوز شوقي شاعر الأجيالِ 
أحنُّ إلى عبد الوهاب وفنِّه 
وأحني لأمّ كلثوم رأس جلال 
جئناكِ يا أرضَ الكنانةِ يا مصرُ يا عطر الزّمانِ 
صوتٌ من الأهرام أعلى هو صوت شعبك في الأذان

----------


## زمان

(أبات مهموم)



أبات مهموم وأصبح مستعد للهم
أضحك مع الناس كاتم لوعتي بصدري
بايعيني أدريك وآني اللي بكيتك دم
يا أقرب الناس ألمن أشتكي أمري
سلمتك الروح وظنيتك دوى لجرحي
لا أثرت وياك لا زادي و لا ملحي
مخدوعة يا روح آن الأوآن أصحي
ناديت الأسماء ما بلى سوى أسمي
ناديت الأحباب ما جاوب سوى صبري
يا معشر الناس ما تخلص مآسينا
رضينا بالهم والهم ما رضى بينا 
يزيدنا جروح حتى اللي يواسينا
ارحمني يا رب في برج الصبر نجمي
شمسوي من شر وش شايف أنا بعمري
أنعي لك الود يا عمري رحل ودي
ليل وشتا وغيم وأنا بهالبحر وحدي
صفعات الأيام كلها أتقاسمت خدي

----------


## زمان

(الى رجل مغرور)


يا أيها المغرور أعرف أنت من 
انى احتملتك فوق ما احتمل الزمن 
فحذار مس الكبرياء 
والويل من غضب النساء 
ان الكرامة لا يعادلها ثمن .. 
كم زلة ..كم نزوة لك قد غفرت 
كم حذرونى غير انى ما حذرت
والصبر ضعف لو على الظلم صبرت
ضيعتنى .. وانا رفيقة غربتك
حطمت قلبا كان حضنا للوطن
أيها المغرور أعرف انت من 
ثرثرت عنى فى المجالس والموائد
شوهتنى مابين حاسدة وحاسد
يا صاحب الوجهين ان لقلب واحد
فلنلتقى .. واجه سأفضح لعبتك
جمعت بشخصك كل أخطاء الزمن
وأنا حياتى سوف أبدأها غدا

----------


## زمان

(طال الغياب)


ألو ألو من معي ؟

أهلا حياتي حلوتي

سبقت كلامي أدمعي

طال الغياب

فأين أين الملتقى

إلى حيث يجري النيل تجري مشاعري

ويصحو على شم النسيم خيالي

سأجري إلى محفوظ في حاراته

وأحني إلى أم كلثوم رأس جلالي

أحن إلى عبد الوهاب وفنه

وكنوز شوقي شاعر الأجيال

جئناك يا أرض الكنانة يا مصر يا أم الزمان

صوت من الأهرام أعلى هو صوت شعبك في الأذان

----------


## زمان

(رحــــــــــــــال)



أتشكو للناس جرحاً أنت صاحبه؟؟
لا يؤلم الجرح إلا من به ألم
********
رحّال .. رحّال ..
أنا مهرتي جرحي سفر عمري طويل
أعثر وأرد أنهار أضعف مستحيل
زمني يعاندني ويخطف ما أريد
حزني كسر ظهري قيدني بحديد
أرجع وأصيح الله .. الله وأبدأ من جديد
يا شاكي لا تشتكي الله كريم الله
الشكوى لغير الله مذلة
بصبرك وبسهرك ما يبقى نفس الحال
جرحك غطا وفراش
دور لعلتك دوى ما من دوى ببلاش
يا روحي أصعب سفر سفري الل بلا مال
من جرحه تصنع أمل
قدرك تظل رحال .. يا رب يعين البشر
مرات تحمل قهر ما تحمله الجبال

----------


## زمان

(آه يـــــا عــــــرب)


يـــا أخي يـــا ابن العـــرب 
عجبـي!عجـبي كل العجب!! 

ما الذي أبدلَ سيْفَ الثائرينَ 
بحطــــام ٍ مِــنْ قـصــــــَبْ 

ما الذي باع َ اللسانَ العربي
بلســــــان ٍ مــنْ خـشـــــبْ 

آه يا شعبي آه..آه يا عراق آه

نـحن ُ في أقســى الظـــروف ِ
لمْ نبَـــِعْ إسّـــــمَ العـــــــربْ..

مرْحـــــبا ًيـــــــا أشِقــــــَّاء..
مرْحــــــبا ًيـــــــا أصدِقــــَّاء..

هـا هُنـا الحَقُّ نَقيضٌ للبـُكاءْ

نحنُ لا نَمـلِكُ خُبـزا ً و دَواءْ..
نحنُ جــــُعـنـا.. وَ جُرحنــــــا
غيرَ إنــــــَّا نــَحـمِـلُ الجُـــرْحَ
بـِصـــــبْر الأنبيــــــــــــــاءْ..

الحمدُ للـــهِ الذي شَرفـَــــــــنا
باختبارِ الصِدْقِ في زمَن الرياء
الحمدُ للـــهِ على كلِّ الظــروفْ

أبـْلـِغُوا عني هيئـــاتِ الأمــمْ..
عـلـَّها تصنعُ رادارا ًجديــــــدْ.. 
يرصِـدُ الحبَ و يخترقُ الوريدْ..

يرْصـِدُ صوتَ أبي حينَ يُصلي 
اللهُ اكبـــر اللهُ اكبـــر الله ُاكبـــرُ
و يلاحقُ دمعَ أمي في الدعــاءْ 
اللهُ اكبـــر اللهُ اكبـــر الله ُاكبـــرُ

يتسلــَّلُ في زوايــا المدرســـةِ 
و يُزاحمُ صوتَ طفلي في النشيد
يـــــا مـُحـمــد يـــا مـَســـيــح..

أيُ إنسانيةٍ في لغةِ الكـَوْنِ الجديد

دمُ أطفالِ العراق فى ضريح ِالعامريــه
ناموا احبابى ناموا نومِ الهَنـــا نومَتكُمْ

ضدَ مجهولٍ يُسَجلْ يا قضــــاةَ العربيـه

لو سألنا اليُونِسيفْ عن ملفاتِ القضيـه
لوَجدْ نا العدلَ صكا ً فى البنوكِ الأطلسيه

ناموا احبـــابى ناموا نومِ الهَنـــا نومَتكُمْ

----------


## زمان

(الليـــــــــلة)


الليلة يحلى سهرنا الليلة
الليلة فرحة عمرنا الليلة
نهني بعض و نبارك و الكل سعيد يشارك
حتى البعيد الغايب احلى الغنى نغني له 
وانت الوحيد الساكت شارك اجا دورك
لا تسرح أبقي و يانا أسعدتنا بحضورك
كل أزمة و الها حل الأيام بحلها كفيلة

يا أصدقاء يا أحبة خلونا نعيش حياتنا
كل الفرص ذهبية يالله نعوض اللي فاتنا
جمال شباب محبة كل الوجوه جميلة

و انتم كبار السن اصل الشباب بالروح
يحلى الجمال من يكبر
عمر الجمال ما يروح
ضحكة من القلب تطلع
أكبر حزن تشيله

و أنت يا شمعة عمري غمض لي عيونك لحظة
مفاجأة حلوة جبت لك
تفرح بيها و ترضى
فتح لي عيونك لحظة .. أحبك
ما أسعدنا الليلة

----------


## زمان

(كثر الحديث)



كثر الحديث عن التي أهواها 
كثر الحديث من التي أهواها؟ 
ما سرها؟ 
ما عمرها؟ 
ما إسمها؟ 
ما شكلها؟... شقراء أم سمراء؟ 
عيناك أحلى أنت أم عيناها؟ 
جلّ الذي أخشاه أن تتأثري 
فتماسكي وتهيئي وتحضري 
فلغيرة النسوان فعل الخنجر 
هي أجمل من كل جميلة... أحلى منك وأحلى مني 
هي أرشق من كل رشيقة... هي أقرب من قلبي عني 
هي أبلغ من شعر كريم... أو كاظم في أروع لحن 
قالوا: انك تسهر معها... طبعا طبعا 
قالوا: انك تسكن معها... طبعا طبعا 
عيناها بيتي وسريري ووسادة رأسي أضلعها 
تمحو كل هموم حياتي لو مس جبيني إصبعها 
ضميني يا أحلى إمرأة... 
لو صمتت قلبي يسمعها 
بـــغداد... 
وهل خلق الله مثلك في الدنيا أجمعها؟

----------


## زمان

(معلم على الصدمات)



معلم على الصدمات قلبي ربيته بهمومي و جراحي
الله على البلوى يعينك
جرحي الجديد و ين أضمه ما ضل مكان الل بيه صاحي
خلي المصايب وحدة وحدة
لا كلهن تصبهن علي
لو سهم واحد كنت أصده أجمل سهامك مية مية
ايش مرمرني غيرك أنت
ايش دمرني غيرك أنت
وين العدل بيني و بينك
سمعنا سمعنا خل نسمع ونينك

سووها بيه أقرب الناس
من ياهم احتر و اكتب الشر
ما ضل بعد بالدنيا مقياس
تنادم على تنادم تجبر
ما ينوصف همي الل عليه
اضحك غصب و الل بيه بيه
سمعنا و خل نسمع ونينك

جيب الطبل و الناي و الدف
يا دنيا مدعوة بحفلتي
صفقي و اضربي الكف على الكف
دلل العزيز الل بيه غدرتي
ماينوصف همي الل علي
اضحك غصب و البيه بيه
سمعنا و خل نسمع و نينك

----------


## زمان

(امشي بهداوة)


امشي بهداوة يا حلو دربك خطر

خوفي على خصرك لتميل وينكسر

امشي بهداوة امشي بهداوة

واحسب حساب الحسد

ملك الأناقة جننت نص البلد

امشي بهداوة لو قلت أشقر

منك تغار السمر لو قلت أسمر

يا ويلي يا نار الشقر

----------


## زمان

(باب الجار)


دقيت باب الجار .. كل ظنتي بابـي 
ذاكرتي صارت عدم .. من فرقة احبابي 
- يا جاري هذا العشق .. يحرق ولا يحترق 
تركوني وحدي ومشوا ما حاسب إحسابي 
الليل ما ينتهي والآه مـسـمـوعــة 
والناس عني إلتهوا كلٍ بـمـوضـوعـة 
أهلي عليّ بعاد .. سـاعـدني يا جـاري 
حزني يبكي بلاد .. خفف عليّ نـاري 
- يا جاري هذا العشق 
يحرق ولا يحترق .. تركوني وحدي ومشوا ما حاسب حسابي 
يا دار ما أسكنك إلا تجي أحـبـابـك 
تـحـرم علي شوفتك ويحرم علي بابك 
- يا جاري هذا العشق 
يحرق ولا يحترق .. تركوني وحدي ومشوا ما حاسب حسابي

----------


## زمان

(ونــسـيـت دائـي)

ونَـسيت دائي حين جاء دوائي 
؟من ذا يقاوم نظرةَ السمراءِ 
صادتْ فؤادي والفؤاد ضعيفٌ 
والآهُ أصل الآه مِن حـواءِ 
غسلَ المحيط عيونَها وأحاطهـا 
بسلاسـلٍ من فضة بيضـــاءِ 
والشمس تُشرقُ كي تقبَّل خدهـا 
وتذوب في الكفين كالحنّــــاء 
ومشى بها فوق الرمالِ غرامُهـا 
بمسيرةٍ علويــة خضـــراء 
زحفت ملايينٌ تسابقْ بَعضَهــا 
والعزُ ف يأعلامِهــا الحمـراءِ 
هي مغربُ الأحباب هي فردوسُهمْ 
جبلٌ على بحرٍ على الصحــراءِ

----------


## نور الولاية

غصت في بحور الحب لاجد لك كلمة ماوجدت 

دخلت قواميس الهوى لاجد لك حرف ماوجدت 

سافرت الى بلاد الاحلام علي اجد هناك عقداا لؤلؤ 
يليق بك ..ما وجدت 

تسللت بين ازهاري في بستان عشقي علي اجد زهرة حب 
اهديها واضعها بين يديك ماوجدت 

قلمك هذا اغرقني وكلماتك تلك اسعدتني ..فلم اجد مايضاهيها من رد

ايهاالقلب الصافي (( زمان))

شكرااا على عذب اشاعرك ....ورقيه 
تقبل مني زهرتي التي يحملها الطائرلك
الف شكرلك مني ألم الفراق

----------


## زمان

سيدتي الم الفراق 

تحاصرني الكلمات  
تعصف بي معزوفات شادية  
تسحق كل معالم السمت والوقار  
فتحرك المشــاعر  
وتغـازل القمـر  
وتنبي مدنا زاهرة  
وتقطف ثمارا يانعة  
وتهدي دررا رائعة  
مليئة بألوان الطيف  
جذابة لأطراف الروعـــــة 
في سمااااااااااء شبكة الناصرة
تحمل تاااااجا  
وعقود ياسمـين  
تتوسد الدموع  
تتنفس الآهات  
وتذوق مرارة الحرمان  
لوحات جمالية  
علقت بجدران قصـر تحيط به أنهار من  
العاطفة والحـــب  
حروف ذهبية  
تناثرت .. ورنينها يملأ أصـداء المكان  
لمسات رقيقة ... تتخلل الأفكار والمعاني  
لتعلنها ألفاظ راقية ورقيقة  
سلمتي سيدتي على المرور 
تقبلي ارق التحايا 
زمـــــــان

----------


## العنود

*مشكووووور اخوي (زمان)*
*يعطيك ربي الف الف الف  صحه وعافيه* 
*على المجهود الكبير*
*تواجد لا عدمناه*
*الله يحفظك من عين الحسود*
*مع اعذب تحياتي اختك العنود*

----------


## زمان

الله يخليك اختي العنود او مشكورة ماقصرتي على المرور

ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كلمة شـــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــر

وتقدير لجهودك أخي زمــــــــــــان

نتابع مجهوداتك وعطائك

دمت موفق دائما ً

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوور اخوي
زمــــــان
على المجهود الرائع
مشكور وعطاك الله العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوور اخوي
زمــــــان
على المجهود الرائع
مشكور وعطاك الله العافية

----------


## طائر أيلول

تسلم أخي العزيز زمان على هذا المجهود الرائع
كنت من زمااااااااااااااااااااان أبحث عن شعر كريم العراقي المكتوب....
يعطيك العافية

----------


## اوشين

روعه القصايد
تسلم ايدك

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كلمات روعة
يسلمووووو

----------


## اوشين

بجد روعه اشعاره
تسلم ايدك

----------


## alzahrani33

يسلمووو ع الذووق الموفق

دمت بغلااااا


تقبل مروري
تحياتي...

----------


## اوشين

جميل اوووى
تسلم ايدك

----------


## طائر العراق

كريم العراقي وما ادراك ماكريم  زمان اخترت فاصبت قمة في الاختيار

----------

